# Pro's n cons of getting head when ur stoned :)



## stelthy (Jan 30, 2010)

i JUST WANNA HEAR PEOPLES VIEWS AND INTERESTING STORIES IN RELATION TO


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 30, 2010)

pros-getting head, cons- cotton mouth is a bitch


----------



## cph (Jan 30, 2010)

There are *NO *cons to getting head, *EVER!!! *


----------



## stelthy (Jan 30, 2010)

cph said:


> There are *NO *cons to getting head, *EVER!!! *


eXCELLENT ANSWER!! MY WIFE JUST GAVE ME NOSH IF I PROMISED TO BUY A NEW BABY BUGGY  SO OBVIOUSLY I PROMISED AND GOT A SUPERB SLOPPY BJ...... GETTING HEAD RULES!.....UNLESS.....ITS FROM A DUDE LOL, THEN QUITE LITERALLY IT'D SUCK!!!!


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 30, 2010)

cph said:


> there are *no *cons to getting head, *ever!!! *


 
got that right!!


----------



## cph (Jan 30, 2010)

stelthy said:


> eXCELLENT ANSWER!! MY WIFE JUST GAVE ME NOSH IF I PROMISED TO BUY A NEW BABY BUGGY  SO OBVIOUSLY I PROMISED AND GOT A SUPERB SLOPPY BJ...... GETTING HEAD RULES!.....UNLESS.....ITS FROM A DUDE LOL, THEN QUIET LITERALLY IT'D SUCK!!!!


Good to hear prostitution is alive and thriving in every american home!! jk man!!

You see the thought of a dude didn't even cross my mind... But if it makes you tingle in your no no spot, more power to ya!!!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 30, 2010)

*The only possible con is that you might forget it happened*


----------



## stelthy (Jan 30, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *The only possible con is that you might forget it happened*


 LOL OR THAT YOU FORGET TO CLEAN UP AFTER LOL, AND HAVE A WHITISH STAIN ON YOUR HOODY LOL, NOT COOL...EXPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE TO ANSWER THE DOOR FOR PIZZA OR SUMMINK AND THATS THE 1ST THING HE/SHE WILL SEE LOL


----------



## greenquartz (Jan 30, 2010)

blunt and a blowjob nothing better unless it a nice long servicing and a nice couch with my fav show on tv and a blunt then i call it heaven


----------



## connorbrown (Jan 30, 2010)

stelthy said:


> LOL OR THAT YOU FORGET TO CLEAN UP AFTER LOL, AND HAVE A WHITISH STAIN ON YOUR HOODY LOL, NOT COOL...EXPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE TO ANSWER THE DOOR FOR PIZZA OR SUMMINK AND THATS THE 1ST THING HE/SHE WILL SEE LOL


Easy on the caps lock buddy.


----------



## krustofskie (Jan 31, 2010)

Pros - Your getting head - Hands are free to drink a beer and smoke a blunt
Cons - Your favourite ashtray breaks as it keeps falling off the top of her head


----------



## morgentaler (Jan 31, 2010)

CON: Your wife or girlfriend walks in.


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, at that point the blunt has worked against you, as it often can when your high and think its funny to say edgy shit, which it is, to your girlfriend. Fuck an annoying gf


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 1, 2010)

Pro, feels good as fuck.
Con. it takes me a good while to hard if im blazed/fuked up, sometimes not, wierd how that works, but your still gettin dome so fuk it


----------



## kmoo (Feb 1, 2010)

i gotta throw in a comment for us girls

getting head when yer stoned is awesome lol gotta be the right kinda high tho


----------



## four2zerOallday (Feb 2, 2010)

Pro: juicy lips hummin all over my peice.

Con: GF gets pissed when hot ashes fall on her naked body.


----------



## leeny (Feb 6, 2010)

pros to GIVING head when your stoned... im hungry as fuck and love having something in my mouth! bahahaha


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 6, 2010)

cons-you cough 

having intercourse cons-she coughs


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2010)

connorbrown said:


> Easy on the caps lock buddy.


Ok yes.... I know Caps is on...I am aware people think I am shouting, however my PC keyboard is propper fucked, so now I am using my laptop so this wont happen quite so often now  - STELTHY


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Feb 8, 2010)

krustofskie said:


> Pros - Your getting head - Hands are free to drink a beer and smoke a blunt
> Cons - Your favourite ashtray breaks as it keeps falling off the top of her head



hahahahahahaha NICE!!!


----------



## havikx (Feb 8, 2010)

pros - dude, i was gettin gettin get gettin some head! i was gettin some head!
cons- sometimes i get ADD when i'm getting a stoned bj and totally blow my concentration before my load.


----------



## nowAdayz (Feb 11, 2010)

havikx said:


> ......
> cons- sometimes i get ADD when i'm getting a stoned bj and totally blow my concentration before my load.


this would be me I don't like BJ's to much
It might be that my wife needs a coach or class on BJ's. 
I would not mind watch that class, bunch of women practising on p-nes.


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 12, 2010)

havikx said:


> pros - dude, i was gettin gettin get gettin some head! i was gettin some head!
> cons- sometimes i get ADD when i'm getting a stoned bj and totally blow my concentration before my load.


Concentrating? On where to blow the load? i dont get it. I mulitask my ass when im high, but id try to keep it to a minimum if i had a chicks head in my lap. From my point of view, concentration=bad, relaxation=good

^ and for the guy that's wife gives bad head, that sucks man, im sure youtube has a tutorial somewhere. I feel ya though an old gf of mine gave head like it was the 1800's. I guess either way, you still got some lips around your dick.


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 13, 2010)

If you glued a small TV on her forehead it would be damn near perfect. Even bad head is great as long as she doesnt bite. I have a buddy that got his knob polished by a chick with braces. Or, I should say he got his knob shreaded. I felt for him, but still rag his ass about it 35 years later.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

getting head is getting head... stoned, drunk,sober or otherwise its all the same..


----------



## elfweed (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn. Gettin head from a girl with braces would SUCK hahaha.


----------



## Budme206 (Feb 23, 2010)

it really does. She has to be really good to make it even a decent bj with braces


----------



## Priscilla420 (Feb 23, 2010)

I cant think of any cons when on the receiving end.. nothing but pros 

But a con of_ giving_ head when stoned is having cottonmouth


----------



## i need help I'm rookie (Feb 23, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> If you glued a small TV on her forehead it would be damn near perfect. Even bad head is great as long as she doesnt bite. I have a buddy that got his knob polished by a chick with braces. Or, I should say he got his knob shreaded. I felt for him, but still rag his ass about it 35 years later.


 kiss-assYou are my hero!!!!


----------

